# Ambulance Victoria Gear



## auseventmedic (Nov 9, 2015)

This post is to show some of the gear we use in victoria australia to see how diffrent our gear is.

We carry a range of diffrent kits some are 
-Assessment Kit
-Drug Kits
-Airway Kits
-Infustion Kit
-Cold Fluid Pack
-Truama Kit
-First Aid Kit
-Single Responder Pack 

I will upload pics of our gear in this post


----------



## auseventmedic (Nov 9, 2015)

Uploaded are images of ambulance victoria kits




assessment kits








ALS drug kit


----------



## auseventmedic (Nov 9, 2015)

MICA drug bag


----------



## auseventmedic (Nov 9, 2015)

Resus/oxy kit


----------



## auseventmedic (Nov 9, 2015)

Airway Bag


----------



## auseventmedic (Nov 9, 2015)

Defib/monitor


----------

